# Grim :)



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

my 1st rattie


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

He's standing in the cornor making evil plans! You better watch your back, he might eat you! Hes a cutie pie


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

as fast as hes growin, he just might xD



and see!!! -points to the fruits- I wasnt lyin, and there 2x that atm, till tommrow... then theyll dry up like rasins...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awwww.... xD


----------

